# Deadly Bodybuilding Myths You Don?t Know ? Part 1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In Part One Vince debunks 3 common myths that are perpetuated at gyms and health clubs. Read this article and don’t fall victim!Bodybuilding Myth #1Train like a bodybuilder to become a bodybuilder. This is the message screamed by the bodybuilding world. While this mantra may have inspired millions via popular bodybuilding magazines, it has also [...]

*Read More...*


----------

